# Ive been doing scribbles lately - of the minis - updated pg2



## Watcheye (Dec 5, 2013)

Its just been kind of fun and I like the simple style.

This is Keegan







My first mini Mckeever






Ive done a bunch of them and posted them on facebook but I figured Id post these two here for now.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 5, 2013)

Very nice



You should have them made into note cards and you could use them when you wanted to send a short note or a thank you to someone.


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow these are really good!!! Very cool technique, I love that first one especially, the colors are great!!! Please post some more for us to see.......do you do any other animals besides horses???


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks! Ive done a little bit with dogs. I have this one too. I messed up on the tail placement but otherwise I like it. Its simpler than the other two. Its a little older. I am torn between how much detail I want them to have.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2013)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I wish I had your talent. I'd have it hung up all over my house and office, but I can barely draw a decent stick person. Those "scribbles" of yours are really beautiful


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 7, 2013)

wow I LOVE these!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2013)

I love them would love one of my black overo


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I love to do them. =)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 8, 2013)

I just Love your work as always


----------



## atotton (Dec 8, 2013)

Too cool, great job!


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 8, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## Helicopter (Dec 9, 2013)

Wish I could "scribble" like that. Love 'em.


----------



## REO (Dec 10, 2013)

You know I love your art!


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am working up to doing more soon. I have some others but they are of other people's horses so Id have to ask to post them.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice love them..


----------



## little lady (Dec 11, 2013)

I have always enjoyed your work. You are so very talented! Please keep sharing!


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 12, 2013)

I love your art ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dixie_belle (Dec 15, 2013)

Those are so beautiful. I was thinking....did you know you can make them on a coffee mug? Apparently, you can get a white coffee mug, even if it's glazed already, draw your picture on it in a sharpy pen, bake it in your regular oven and that's all there is to it. You'll probably have to google how long to bake it and for how long, but what an awesome idea. **Maybe a hint for your secret santa for next year** (And I hope it's me!!!)


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 15, 2013)

dixie_belle said:


> Those are so beautiful. I was thinking....did you know you can make them on a coffee mug? Apparently, you can get a white coffee mug, even if it's glazed already, draw your picture on it in a sharpy pen, bake it in your regular oven and that's all there is to it. You'll probably have to google how long to bake it and for how long, but what an awesome idea. **Maybe a hint for your secret santa for next year** (And I hope it's me!!!)


I didnt know about the bake coffee mugs but I did know about Zazzle which is kind of like caffe press or something. They put my stuff on mugs, shirts, ornaments, canvas, bags, ect.... I need to go back and update my store. Thank you guys! Ive been so busy I have not had time to update.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 16, 2013)

I got permission to share some scribbles. This horse belongs to Dragonfly Miniatures here in MI.






An older, very scribbly one of Kita






And this one that I did last night while watching The Walking Dead (love that show!) - also Kita. I fussed with larger brush strokes. I dont think I like the larger brush strokes as much as the smaller ones. I think I would like it more if I had varied the sizes so there were large and small brush strokes. I still enjoy it though. I am considering adding snow flakes.


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2013)

If you've scribbled mine, post them


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 19, 2013)

REO said:


> If you've scribbled mine, post them


Can do! Robin's was one of the first ones I did. =D


----------

